# Recently acquired a 14g Biocube and am a complete beginner to salt water.



## Jimbo (Apr 23, 2013)

I recently bought a 14g Oceanic Biocube and would like to do some kind of nano reef. I have never done salt water of any kind before though. I have a planted freshwater community tank that I have spent a lot of time and money on and am excited for a new adventure. I am looking for some beginner guides and reading material as well as some ideas or examples of what I can do with this.

Thanks!


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/marine-chat-10/saltwater-beginners-part-1-getting-started-1791/

this sticky thread was very helpful when i recently set up my first salty tank... now i've got 60 gallon with a full sump setup! lol not as difficult as I thought but this thread was very helpful to understand some of the basic theory.

Also when I was setting up my 20 gallon as my first attempt I started a journal where I was asking quite a few rookie questions and got some really good answers from the folks on here... maybe reading through some of the early pages on this journal thread might help answer some of the questions that you have http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/tank...ht-monke-reef-oh-youll-see-go-leafs-go-35586/

Be sure to set up a journal as you get it setup so we can see the progress!!!

Oh and welcome to the dark side! I too have switched from planted to reef for a new adventure and i've since shut down all my freshwater stuff! lol


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

ok so there is a limit to what you can grow under pc lighting your pretty much limited to softies aka zoas ,shrooms, leathers ect 
altho you can grow some lps . almost any thing in the frog spawn familty and acans should be fine as long as there placed farly high on the rock scape i have the ame lighting on my 29 bio and have had sucsess with this 

so how do you plan to set it up, fish being reef friendly ? crabs ? snails ?


if your looking for a raod to follow i would start with some live rock cured and live sand let it sit for a few weeks mabie try some hermits or snails a week later mabie add some fish and coral not to much see how things go after testing water 


a few fish i would recomed looking at are perc or ocolaris clowns gobies fire fish things like that


----------



## dabandit1 (Dec 6, 2010)

Congratulations,salties are very rewarding when they go good. Just take it slow,stability is #1. Add live or dry rock and sand if you choose and let it cycle like you would a freshwater tank when its done add things SLOWLY every large sudden change will trigger another large cycle....thats the point most first timers battle nasties like hair algae and cyano. Adding things a couple at a time will keeps the cycles small and your tank happy.

As far as what to do theres a million opinions out there good luck with that lol

All you need to know for your bio cube;
-remove bio balls
-skimmer not required if you do regular water changes
-lights only adequate for some corals..do your home work
-figure out if you want a deep sandbed or bare bottom which you choose makes no difference but bare bottoms are easy to clean(keep in mind sand or bare needs to be vaccumed cleaned regularly) go with what you like the looks of
-more flow would help coral/fish health as well as keeping debris suspended so it can be eaten or filtered off
-add live rock or dry rock 1lb per gallon
Thats about it your all set to do some financial damage lol,just research everything you add and follow the rules......for the love of god keep it STABLE!!! lol


----------



## aQ.LED (Nov 13, 2012)

I think it would be good to start with some planning like what kind of budget you have and what you want to keep. Because if you are keeping fish only, a lot of things can be bypass and lots advice is no longer needed.


----------



## PurpleMonkey (Nov 28, 2011)

As a representative from the Dark Side, your cookies are in the mail.


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

PurpleMonkey said:


> As a representative from the Dark Side, your cookies are in the mail.


Hahaha nice

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


----------

